# with much prayer we are open to another fluff baby



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

After much prayer and considering what would be best for our Matilda and us, we have decided to open our hearts to another Maltese fluff.
I would love to have a puppy, I have the patience, but feel at our age we should consider a fluff around 1 to 4 years old instead.This precious girl will be our last dog, so with that consideration I am being a bit selfish, I have had a rescue in the past, Miss Bow was so very special, and we loved her with all our hearts, but this time I would love to have a retired show dog, I want to experience a fluff in full coat, so many of you have shared all these years about growing the coat out and I want to experience that, I need a smaller fluff 4 to 6lbs, I have a bad back, I can only carry Matilda for a short time, so Lorin gets to enjoy carrying her.:blush:
Matilda is lonely, and we feel this is the time to begin our search, we have decided to stay home for the winter, so this would be the perfect time for all of us to adjust to one another. I want our new fluff to feel comfortable with the change, after all it's all about their needs.
I have contacted two breeders who I have full respect for and neither of them have a retired girl, I had hoped one of them would have had a retired girl, so they could have watched her adjust to our family on SM.
I am now seriously beginning my search, I have never done this before.
We are in no hurry, we want the girl God has for us. I just wanted you to share in our journey.
Thanks for taking the time to read this, I am open to advise


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, puppies do require a lot of patience & work. Some more than others...lol. No two are alike. My Roxy was so easy to train, was almost too good to be true. But Maggie , well let's say she has her own style...yeah let's call it "her style". She is making me work!

I'm sure you will get the perfect fluff baby! All good things come to those who wait!

Good luck in your search!! It will be exciting when you find the perfect one!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula that is wonderful, your new girl will be so loved and spoiled, what a lucky girl she will be. I know Pat (Sassy's Mommy) mentioned that a breeder in FL will have 2 retired girls available and said to message her if interested, so I'm not sure breeder it is. I know that the right will come along at the right time. Good Luck in your search and I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am happy to hear that you have made a final decision. I am so excited to see how this unfolds. We will throw a big party here on SM when you find each other.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Whoopi:aktion033::chili::aktion033: A fluff will be getting a little slice of heaven in such a loving home:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Paula - good luck in your search! That will be one lucky little furbaby!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, Paula! I will let you know if I hear of any retired girls from good breeders.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sooo glad to hear it Paula! Hopefully you can find your perfect baby!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy to hear you will be adding a new sister for Matilda, she must be lonely without a fluf companion...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds very exciting, Paula. That girl is going to be very loved and very lucky to have you and Lorin as mommy and daddy. Not to mention that Matilda will be the perfect big sister!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Paula! I'm very happy for you! Hope you find the perfect little companion for Matilda and you! Good luck in your search!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Paula, that's wonderful to hear, I'm so excited for you!

I'm sure you'll find the right fluff for you and Matilda.
Keeping all my fingers crossed for a successful search but I know there is an adorable one for you! 

Good luck and please keep us updated!

Alexandra


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am so excited and happy for you, Lorin, and Matilda!

I have no doubts that you will find the perfect little girl to join your family. Matilda will be so happy when you bring her home a little sister. 

I have a feeling that your search won't take long at all. All of us who know that you and Lorin are the perfect parents for fluff angels.

I love you, girlfriend.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Good Luck on your search Paula and I'm sure you will find the perfect girl for your family. I can't wait. :aktion033::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This will be an exciting time for you and your husband. And Matilda will be thrilled once she gets over the shock!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

OH BOY!!!!! :chili::chili: Matilda is getting a new little sister!!! :thumbsup: and some Very Very Lucky little girl fluff is gonna get the most wonderful Mom and Dad ever!!!!:yahoo::Happy_Dance::yahoo::Happy_Dance: Congratulations on your decision to expand your family. I can't wait to meet her :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's very exciting, Paula! Good luck in your search!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonderful news Paula - I can not imagine a fluff going to a more loving home.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:cheer:

Congratulations and can't wait to see pictures when you find your perfect playmate for Matilda.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Great news hope you find your new fluff soon.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Exciting news Paula. Good luck in your search. I'm sure the perfect baby is just waiting for you. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Paula, I am really excited for you:chili:. Best wishes in founding your perfect little one.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> After much prayer and considering what would be best for our Matilda and us, we have decided to open our hearts to another Maltese fluff.
> I would love to have a puppy, I have the patience, but feel at our age we should consider a fluff around 1 to 4 years old instead.This precious girl will be our last dog, so with that consideration I am being a bit selfish, I have had a rescue in the past, Miss Bow was so very special, and we loved her with all our hearts, but this time I would love to have a retired show dog, I want to experience a fluff in full coat, so many of you have shared all these years about growing the coat out and I want to experience that, I need a smaller fluff 4 to 6lbs, I have a bad back, I can only carry Matilda for a short time, so Lorin gets to enjoy carrying her.:blush:
> Matilda is lonely, and we feel this is the time to begin our search, we have decided to stay home for the winter, so this would be the perfect time for all of us to adjust to one another. I want our new fluff to feel comfortable with the change, after all it's all about their needs.
> I have contacted two breeders who I have full respect for and neither of them have a retired girl, I had hoped one of them would have had a retired girl, so they could have watched her adjust to our family on SM.
> ...


Paula, call me I know of 2 girls that meet your description.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy for you!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Best of luck in finding your perfect little girl!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, I can't wait til you find that perfect little girl...I am SO EXCITED for you all!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula...so happy to hear this! You will be the best mommy to this new fluff baby, spoiled with lots of love so where ever he or she is~it will be one very lucky fluff!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

We need more puppy posts around here! Can't wait for the good news to happen!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I think this is great & will make a wonderful holiday time for all of you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

DID I SAY HOW EXCITED I AM !!!!! I'm still smiling, Paula!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - as you already know I am so VERY happy for you. I know you'll find the perfect pup. :chili::chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh paula..I'm so thrilled at your decision to get a new pup! I just know that 'meant to be' wee-one' is out there just waiting for the 'connection'! :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful Paula, I'm so happy for you. She will be in good hands and it does sound like perfect timing with you staying home this winter. How exciting to plan for a new little one.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Paula, I hope you'll find a sweet little girl with a great temperament. Today is been 6 months since we got Elena from Stacy and we couldn't be happier with this sweet and spunky girl. Good luck on your search, can't wait to see her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It seem unanimous....everyone thinks this is a great idea! I'm excited for you!!! Do you have any leads on a pup yet?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Paula, I'm so very happy for you. I know when the right little girl comes along she will be extraordinarily loved, because you have SO much to give. :heart:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How exciting! She will be a very loved pup!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

That is so wonderful. Best wishes on your search for the perfect baby to love and be loved by! Very exciting indeed!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:happy: I just might have some news to share in the near future:chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh DO tell!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ugh, I don't want to wait! So excited for you and can't wait to hear more


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just a little longer......... after the first week of Oct. I will no more


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Just a little longer......... after the first week of Oct. I will no more


Paws crossed for good news!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

😄😄😄now i am super duper excited!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili:What's this??? You found one!!! Really?! :chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Do Tell............. C'mon........... Hmmmmm????? LOL:aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, you've got us on pins & needles!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, good luck in your search. I know you will find the perfect baby for your family!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, that's so wonderful...I can't wait to hear all about her! :happy::happy:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:Waiting:


----------

